
Satoshi Nakamoto officially nominated for the Nobel prize in economics - rmason
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/bhagwan-chowdry/i-shall-happily-accept-th_b_8462028.html
======
vezycash
Times change. A few months... years ago, this same man could have gone to
prison for the same thing that's gotten him a Nobel prize nomination.

~~~
ketralnis
Why is inventing an online currency grounds for prison?

~~~
brbsix
I don't have an answer, but I imagine it would likely have something to do
with facilitating money laundering (e.g. lack of banking regulatory
compliance), lack of any sort of LE backdoor, or violation of US export law
regarding cryptography. Crypto wars have been raging on and off for several
decades now. There are so many laws in effect (an unknown number) that under
the right political climate, nearly anyone can be imprisoned.

------
haser_au
Rightly so. Bitcoin (and subsequent crypto currencies) have captured the
attention and sparked the imagination in areas completely unrelated to
cryptography and the Internet. They've shown how trust models can be built
through unknown individuals without organisations (like governments or private
institutions), and how a truly global market is within our reach.

------
aidenn0
Do we know that Satoshi Nakamoto is still alive? That might cause some issues,
as the Nobel can't be awarded posthumously.

------
known
Hope he gets it;

